# DJ for a clyde



## WaySlowWhitey (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a decent DJ bike that will fit me. At 6' 6" I'm having a hard time finding anything. I had an sE OM Flyer back in the day that fit great but would prefer an MTB style frame/suspension fork. Any suggestions?


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I too am 6'6" and just gone through this same exercise. Look for bikes with a 23.6" top tube, I think that's about as big as they're gonna get?

Probably the #1 recommendation would be the Transition Trail or Park long. It was out of my price range but would have been nice.

I settled on the Rocky Mountain Flow DJ long, departmentofgoods.com is blowing them out for $699(+$0 shipping if you can ship to a business) or you can catch them on chainlove.com for $599(+$150 shipping). There is a long thread about it. It has the same top tube measurement but a slightly shorter headtube and higher BB, and it comes with short bars so I anticipate needing taller bars but the rest of the build is nice and for that price I can snag a pair of bars somewhere.

Another one is the Specialized P2, it has the same top tube measurement as the 2 above but a taller headtube and comes with higher bars so it should be pretty tall guy friendly. The fork isn't a 20mm though. The price is in the middle of the other two.

You say you're a clyde, is that height only or is weight a consideration? That might play into your decision as well, but I've got no advice on that part, I'm only 170lbs so that wasn't a consideration.


----------



## WaySlowWhitey (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Andrew. Even with a taller bars do you still feel like the bike is pretty small? At 190lbs I'm not really worried about overloading the bike just concerned with the height of the bars.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

WaySlowWhitey said:


> Thanks Andrew. Even with a taller bars do you still feel like the bike is pretty small? At 190lbs I'm not really worried about overloading the bike just concerned with the height of the bars.


I've posted them before in other threads . . . but the Immortis 4" rise 4 piece bmx bars work awesome for getting more height in your bars, and they look cleaner than having an mtb bar spacered way up, IMO. (although you do need a bmx stem with 22.2 clamp area).

*4" rise 2-piece bmx bars..........?*
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212607

On the other hand, Haro pro rider Phil Sundbaum seems to run low-ish mtb bars, even at his height, and what seems to be a stock Haro frame (not a custom XL version) so it's a personal preference thing.

*DECLINE VIDEO: Phil Sundbaum, Part 1*





*is this bike big enough?*
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672768

*dj frame for tall guy*
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=635995


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

WaySlowWhitey said:


> Thanks Andrew. Even with a taller bars do you still feel like the bike is pretty small? At 190lbs I'm not really worried about overloading the bike just concerned with the height of the bars.


I haven't actually gotten the bike yet, I'm just getting into dirt jumping so I'll just have to see how it feels, though I'm not really sure how it's supposed to feel or fit so I'll be kind of experimenting. I have a 24" wheel BMX cruiser that I was trying to learn on but it was just too small, it has 5" bars so I will probably try them on the dirtjump bike and see how they feel. If they are too high I can adjust the stem a little bit to try to find the right height, then there are 3" (Atomlab General Issue bars are my probable pick) and 4" (Immortis above) bars to choose from to dial it in.


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a 23.5" (actual) TT DJ/park frame made for a person 6'5"

http://stoutbikes.blogspot.com/2011/03/jeff-sent-me-pic-of-his-bike-built-up.html

http://stoutbikes.blogspot.com/2011/03/here-is-23.html

I am having a run of 22.2 steel bars bent in a few weeks... likely a batch of ~3.75" rise ones as well. ( 5 degree upsweep,10 deg backsweep)


----------



## 2tallrid3r (Aug 24, 2009)

*Been looking for a while, still not finding anything in the used market to fit me...*

All those bikes mentioned above sound great... unfortunately I have not been willing to spend in excess of $500, and it is really hard to find a decent used DJ for that price, especially for someone 6'6" like myself. Any of you clydesdale dirt jumpers got an older bike you want to get rid of?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

2tallrid3r said:


> All those bikes mentioned above sound great... unfortunately I have not been willing to spend in excess of $500, and it is really hard to find a decent used DJ for that price, especially for someone 6'6" like myself. Any of you clydesdale dirt jumpers got an older bike you want to get rid of?


a friend of mine who is about 6'3" or 6'4" rides a Kona Shonky - Long from a couple of years ago. the frame seemed a tad longer than my 22.5"tt Blackmarket MOB (the longest one they make), making it somewhat close to the geo of the Transition Trail or Park 23". 
so, you may be able to find an '09 Shonky out there... amazon.com was clearing the frames pretty cheap, but they don't have Longs anymore.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

If you can find a Rocky Mountain Flow DJ size Long it's a great bike, I picked mine up a while back at departmentofgoods.com for $660 shipped, heck of a deal. I'm 6'6" also and it has been great for me, seems to fit well and was worlds better for me than the smaller bike I was riding before.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

I am 6 ft 1 with a long torso and I am weighing in at about 235 right now. I ride a Brooklyn Machine Works Big Ben with out any problems. Another good tip is to run a 70 mm stem. Especially since you are also coming form a bmx background. I have always ran large bikes and had a 22" top tube on my bmx bike in 91.


----------

